# Rural areas of Hamilton



## Tollervey Family (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello all,
Does anyone know much about the Te Kowhai and Rotokauri rural areas outside of Hamilton - any info' would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advancex


----------

